# Pleaseeeee! unruly goats I need training tips!!



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

:GAAH: WE have a bottle baby who is now two and very pushy. she won't let us lead her without dragging and is always trying to get out. So I don't want my other babies to be like her is there a way to get them to respect you? Do you have great training tips that have worked for you?


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

O.K. guys. So I get it you all have unruly goats and none of you do a thing about it. At least you can share your stories! Please something. How do people who show their goats get them to behave? I want answers!:GAAH:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

For the most part my goats just behave unless they think I have a pockefull of treats. lol


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Just like leash training a dog, or training a horse to lead, just don't let them get away with that bad behavior in the beginning. Do you have prior experience training animals?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

If she is butting you or something like that, a spray bottle filled with water, squirted at her face when she is doing whatever it is wrong is a good training device.

Ever see a training harness type thing they make for foals? The strap starts in the front off side, goes around their rump and back thru the halter (or collar for a goat) as a lead. If they balk, you pull the lead that then pulles them from the rear instead of the neck. I've made one out of a long dog or horse lead to help move a stubborn goat along. I've also sort of goosed them along from behind. I know some of the training collars (the prong type made for dogs) have been used by some. I never have because the other methods worked for me. Using treats can help, if they lead they get a high value treat that is only given when they do something right that they were asked to do.

Some bottle kids have no respect for humans, looking at them as an equal. If that is the case, you need to get her respect and show her that you are the herd queen, not her, and she needs to obey you. I have a large variety of animals (horses, dogs, goats etc) and they all know that I am supreme alpha of the farm!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

First off, please don't be so pushy wanting answers, some posts get berried quickly and are not seen right away. I for example just found it.

If she is resisting, I would get a dog collar or halter and tie her up to a good post, don't let the rope be too lose or too tight.. If she pulls, it will be against her own weight and when she releases tension, the teaching is being achieved. If she does release even a little. Give her a treat, scratch her between the horns and talk to her in a soft voice "good Girl". 
Do this for no more than 15 minutes at a time each day, then, when she is comfortable with that. Start walking her on a lead, with treats and go to her favorite spots to graze or nibble. Make it fun and end on a good note. Please note: While she is tied, watch her every minute and have a knife ready in case she gets into trouble(always supervise)


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't thinks she meant anything by it I think it was supposed to be a joke? But goats are a little bad by nature mine generally follow me where ever I go and if hey don't want to I shake the treat container and they come running. I don't leash them we just walk and hike around together on the property. I do occasionally put them on a leash and my wether I have to coax with love and encouragement but he does pretty good, my doe I drag and the bottle baby would follow me to the ends of the earth just case I had milk,so I haven't leashed him yet.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Posts like that dont make me inclined to amswer you, tbh. Like pam, i never saw the first post. 

You've got some good advice, you need to establish some solid training in this doe and dont let her gt away with it. If you are using a collar, sometimes a halter can be better for training.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with the above. If your using a wide collar maybe try something thinner to start like a hay tie. I lead train my goats at six weeks but have trained a three year old for the first time too. I use the pressure and release method. No treats I don't like spoiled goats that always expect food for anything. Pull the leash forward and if she resists just keep steady pressure but don't pull harder. Once she gives even if she just puts her head down as long as the leash is not taught give her a scratch in her favorite spot. If she flings herself forward like a crazy goat just ignore it and try again until she steps forward like a lady or gives you her head. All my goats lead extremely well as long as I don't give them a long lead. If I keep them within a foot or two of me they stay there. Any more leash and the start pulling or dragging. My buck is the best I can walk him on a loose leash he just stays right next to me. Also another tip don't keep trying and trying for n hour. They will resent training time if you drag it on too long and get frustrated. Sometimes my training is only asking for two steps then I try again later that day. Always end on a good note.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Katie, how are things?


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm sorry I just got this. Yes I have had quite a bit of experience training dogs. Goats are a lot different than dogs in a way that I thiink most goats do not listen to you because they love you and want to please you. Dogs can be like that too. I will try that think with tying her up. Are there any general tips on training babies? I'll try not to be pushy with getting answers. She never butts me she tries pushing me out of her way not paying attention to me and when I lead her she sets all her legs and won't budge. Would the spray bottle work for them all trying to get out at the same time? I s there a way to teach babies respect while they're still young. What would be ways that I could teach my 2 year old respect and not fear.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you Katie or understanding 

Tying her up, will help her stop the pulling. She will get tired and give in. Watch every minute. 
It seems that she isn't friendly to you if she is trying to plow through you. She seems scared by doing this. I would scratch her between the horns as she is tied, that is their favorite place. It may take a few days but, spend a little time with her, get her trust and love. Give her treats, talk to her in a soft voice. when she gets comfortable with that, start petting her on the neck and so forth. She needs to know, you won't hurt her. And won't be so flighly. Don't hit or hurt her or make it a bad experience, you want it to be enjoyable for her.

If you are walking with her and she plants all feet, not budging, just keep that tension of her pulling, until she gives in, one step give reward. Walk her towards a favorite grazing area. Sometimes it helps to have a goat that already leads, to go in front of her, with someone leading the other goat. 

If she pushes you out of the way, you can use a squirt bottle or pull her ear, that is a way other goats say, they are not happy with another goat. Only use this if she is being super bad and plowing through you, is a bad thing. Good luck


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

no she loves me she just loves her grain a lot more. I will keep in mind that that's where they like to me scratched. she was a lot better today and only tried to resist once! I am seeing progress. I want some training tips for babies too If you could do that.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I said fear because sometimes with working with horses and getting them to respect you they start fearing what you use like a crop so you have to work with them and show them that it's fine. Believe me she doesn't fear me right now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is the same with babies with training. 

Glad you are seeing progress, I love hearing that. Takes a bit of time and patience but they are pretty smart.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I believe they're smart. I'll keep working


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

NO thank you.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

now I have another question. We have a baby goat that we let nurse of her mom. She is not friendly adn it is very hard to catch her. What should I do?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought a couple of sheep halters at Tractor Supply. (where else? Without my business, their stock prices would drop!)
They are a nylon rope halter and lead all in one. It you control the head, the body will behave! When you pull on the halter
it tightens up on their nose- so be careful you don't cut off their air supply! You can turn it around so it pulls on their head, but 
it doesn't work as well. 

At first, they will fight the halter, but after awhile they learn to walk nicely. It also helps that I tie everyone up when I feed them. (14 dairy does and kids). They 
have learned to respect the collar and chain, so teaching them to walk with the halter was fairly easy, most of the time. 

After they walk nicely on the halter, then I switch to leading with the collar.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

do you have dairy goats? I will have to look at TSC that sounds good. How do you tame a baby who has nursed on it's mother?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

katie said:


> now I have another question. We have a baby goat that we let nurse of her mom. She is not friendly adn it is very hard to catch her. What should I do?


 Work with her, tie her up and scratch between the horns, lots of love and treats. Although she may not take the treats right away. It is basically the same as training to walk but without the walking part. 
Or, you can put the goat in the barn and sit there in a chair, have treats and see if she will approach you on her own. This method takes longer. If you have another goat that loves you and will walk up to you, use her to help train the other goat that humans are not a bad thing.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I decided to dam raise all my kid this year. One of the bucklings just didn't imprint on humans like the rest of the kids. They are all super friendly and run up to me as soon as I come into the pen but him. I have my goats in a dry lot with no trees or anything to get tangled on so I put a collar on him with a thick horse lead so I can catch him. I get a bucket and sit in the shade with the leash in my hand and slowly pull it towards me. I put pressure on it and if he resists or tries to run from it I just hold it tight until he calms down and gives to the pressure. I keep doing this until he is right next to me. I talk sweetly to him and stoke him gently until I see him relax and show interest in me like lick my hand or sniff my hair then I let him go. I've tamed dogs, horses and other goats this way. It takes while but its worth it and it not only teaches them you are not out to hurt them but also leash manners.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

thank you for the advice. Right now the hardest part is catching her at all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have a barn or shelter area, to run her inside? 
Have some of your family or friends form a line,spread out enough, so she will go towards the barn. Don't rush her to fast, clap your hands or make noises, to get her to move forward, but don't do it to much, it is to only get her moving in the right direction. You don't want to scare her so badly, that she will run into a fence ect. Don't want to see her hurt. Close in on her, then Capture her in the barn or shelter.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

yes we have a barn. O.K. my siblings will love to do that. What about the other goats?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you want to herd them all in, just to get the hard to catch Doe, then do so. just don't rush them. It will create a panic and they may get hurt. 

I personally use a horse lunge whip, and snap it, making that noise, not hitting the goats. I am back far enough to move them forward, go to the right or left in they move the wrong way, snap it , be far enough back to keep them moving, I also yell "yip" Yip" and now my girls know, when they are suppose to go in. Sometimes I don't even need the whip, but other times I do. You can do a different word of command, if you wish. Give them space. I will lightly tap a goat to get them moving, if they stay idol, but never snap them hard. 
I do this by myself and it works to get them into the barn at night.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

That sounds good. I'll have to try it.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I also have an unruly goat...I've tried the pole/leash exercise, and it does NOT work. she just pulls and pulls and pulls....not matter what! i'm at my wits end with her. she's given me so many cuts and rope burns on my hands. not fun! what else can I do?


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm sorry . But I still don't feel ready to mentor. I haven't tried it yet. Just finding time in my busy busy life is hard. But don't feel discouraged. I remember when I was trying to teach my pony respect and when I was trying to get the goat babies on the bottle I felt like giving up. But sometime if you work a lot on them it will click in there brain. Just like math problems that you don't understand.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

so I have these babies that whenever I try to work on them with walking they do flips in the air and scream. I'm trying rather hard and I know I need to put more time into it but I just don't have that time. What should I do?


----------

